# Chappelle's Show



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

"White people love Wayne Brady because he makes Bryant Gumbel look like Malcolm-X"

I nearly ****ed myself laughing when Negrodamus spewed that nugget of wisdom. Anyone else here watch Chappelle's Show?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

We watch it religiously. I don't think the wife was too keen on it at first, but she came around quick. It really is the funniest thing on tv right now. "Show Charlie Murphy your titties. I'm Rick James, bitch!" Genius.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

"If I had four hands, I'd give those titties four thumbs....down! I'm Rich James bitch!" That show is priceless! I loved the Rick James episode, the episode of Charlie Murphy playing basketball against Prince, and the episode where they flipped the way police and authorities treat drug dealers in comparison to white collared crimes.

When Charlie Murphy (aka the Darkness) kicked Rick James into the mirror, I almost ****ed myself!

Anyone else see the episode with "When Keeping It Real Goes Wrong"?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"They should have never gave you ******* money!"


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

The Rick James skit was absolutly hillarious!!! "I'm Rick James Bitch!" We play that episode at the shop all the time!  

"They should have never gave you ******* money!"  Classic!

~~Bill~~


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

That show is great, I have been hooked on Dave since he was in Half Baked. I hadn't laughed so hard .. the whole scene with Harlen Williams and the horse was great. Back to the show .. I like the episode with him walking around New York giving out the "Best New York Titties." award. That was priceless .. he one funny bastard​


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> "White people love Wayne Brady because he makes Bryant Gumbel look like Malcolm-X"


I still don't get that joke. Everytime I think I understand it, I think about something else it might mean. And then you said it differently as when I heard it, I heard it was Malcolm-X like Bryant Gumble. And you know what- it doesn't make any more sense the other way around. This joke confuses the hell out of me. I only really know who Malcolm-X is, I've never watched Bryant Gumble on TV.

I hated Half Baked. That movie is stupid. Really stupid.

I like Chappelle's Show though. It's very funny. My two favorite skits were the Prince basketball game, and the Public Service Announcement about STD's with Sesame Street-like puppets and kids side-by-side doing a musical number.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's trying to say that Wayne Brady is an even more "white-acceptable" black person than Bryant Gumbel.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, I tell you I certainly didn't expect that that's what the joke meant. By the way, what's unacceptable about Bryant Gumble? Is he the anchorman that had that stomach-closing surgery, gastric bypass I think it's called? Or is that the weatherman? Or is he a sportscaster? Or is he one of the hosts of Good Morning, America?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Negrodamus, what is going to happen to Starr Jones from *The View* ?"

"Wait...I'm getting something. Starr Jones will work two jobs. First, she will work *The View,* then she'll take off her wig and do the weather."

THAT is what made me **** myself. The second it happened, I burst into fits of laughter that lasted for well into an hour. I still laugh when it comes to mind. Hell, I'm laughing now as I post this!  It is uncanny how Star Jones and Al Roker look remarkably alike.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> It is uncanny how Star Jones and Al Roker look remarkably alike.


AL ROKER! That's the weatherman who had gastric bypass. So still that leaves 2 possibilities- who is Bryant Gumble? A sportscaster or a news anchor?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bryant Gumbel used to be an anchor for one of those morning shows. He may still be on, I have no idea.


----------

